# November Art Thread



## chilango (Nov 15, 2011)

A bit late I know...

Here's a watercolour sketch I yesterday evening during a long and uneventful meeting.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 15, 2011)

_really_ like that chilango 

once i've actually _done_ some work this month i'll try to remember to post it up.


----------



## keithy (Nov 15, 2011)

First in series of seven sketches to be released weekly. This is what I am working hard on at the moment and am especially proud of this one as it looks pretty and I did all the camera work, editing, directing and production and I FUCKING HATE camera work.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 16, 2011)

Chilango, that looks awesome as ever!  I really like the eyes! 

Keithy.    I _loved_ that video!  The facial expressions are brilliant and it does look pretty, also it's really engaging.

I feel too shy to post my calligraphy at the mo cos I've just moved onto a new script and I'm not massively sure what I'm doing.


----------



## chilango (Nov 16, 2011)

Cheers.

Keithy...the vid is curious. What's it _for_? I like it, but I'm not sure _why_.

Got another painting planned. Provisionally entitled "Neet neet neet". Just have to buy a a big square canvas for it (as big as poss). Should be ready next week sometime.


----------



## keithy (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Yu Gi Oh! Don't be shy to post stuff, what's the worst that can happen??

Chilango; I am a video/performance artist (http://www.kayleighokeefe.co.uk) and am now working as producer for The Pink Bear Club (comedy collective) and that vid is part of our latest work. I like to use humour and the absurd to talk about the human condition and this is a series of 7 short funnies about the 7 sins... so what it is for right now is a giggle I guess... things will come out more as we make more.


----------



## chilango (Nov 16, 2011)

keithy said:


> Thanks Yu Gi Oh! Don't be shy to post stuff, what's the worst that can happen??
> 
> Chilango; I am a video/performance artist (http://www.kayleighokeefe.co.uk) and am now working as producer for The Pink Bear Club (comedy collective) and that vid is part of our latest work. I like to use humour and the absurd to talk about the human condition and this is a series of 7 short funnies about the 7 sins... so what it is for right now is a giggle I guess... things will come out more as we make more.



Cool. 

I used to be pretty into video and performance when I was an art student. Didn't draw or paint at all at art school! Sadly (or perhaps not) none of it has survived. I'll be interested to have a look at yer stuff...


----------



## keithy (Nov 16, 2011)

My site is a bit shit at the moment but I think all the videos are still working  'you were amazing' and 'you made me forget myself' are the best


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's a page of not brilliant Kaishu calligraphy.    My teacher is gonna give me hell today, I just know it!


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 22, 2011)

And here's some prettier Kaishu, almost Xingshu actually, what with all the loops!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 22, 2011)

Did this for fun the other day







But I enjoy details more than stupid, gloomy seascapes


----------



## sim667 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> And here's some prettier Kaishu, almost Xingshu actually, what with all the loops!
> 
> View attachment 14865


Awesome, I love chinese script. (its chinese not japanese yeh?)


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 22, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Awesome, I love chinese script. (its chinese not japanese yeh?)



It is Chinese.    Kaishu script is a parent script of Japanese calligraphy though and I think they pretty much still follow the general rules of Chinese calligraphy and especially Kaishu, although they have changed it a bit.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 22, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> Did this for fun the other day



_Love_ the detail, and the contrast between it and the gloom!  I think I've seen you post arty things before, you're pretty great.


----------



## heinous seamus (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## heinous seamus (Nov 26, 2011)

More bottles... guess who discovered Morandi the other day. I attacked this one with a rubber after I'd shaded it in, which turned out not too bad I think.


----------

